# Who makes 11-spd compact cranksets with 46/30 rings?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Currently I don't like compacts for 2 reasons
- I find myself cross-chaining all the time
- the typical 50/34 crankset does not provide as low gears as my triple 52/39/30 does.
While I've been happily staying with my 7803 triple, one day I'll switch to 11-spd, and it would be nice to have a 46/30 crankset, which would solve the two issues above. Does anybody make a 11-spd compatible crankset with 46/30 rings? Sugino and IRD have this size, but they are 'rated' as 10spd. (I know, it might work just fine, but it might as well cause chain jamming or bad shifts)

Thanks!

Pierre


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Shimano XT(R) for mtn bikes could work.

cf: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/road-di2-xtr-mountain-bike-cranks-346425.html


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I think the easiest solution would be 46/34 paired with an 11/32. The 34-32 combo is virtually identical to a 30-28 from a triple. The 46t is a normal CX size chainring and paired with a 34t from a normal compact you've got your gears.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Per Leonard Zinn a 10 speed crankset should work fine with 11 speed.

Technical FAQ: 10- and 11-speed drivetrain component compatibility - VeloNews.com


----------



## guidoStow (Sep 20, 2014)

The Velo Orange 50.4 46/30 crank works fine with ultegra 6800 11 speed... If you have clearance issues use the CX70 FD. Works great with the STI shifting.

Update: After 6 happy months with this setup on a Soma SanMarcos I moved everything to a Soma DC. Then the trouble began. 1 out of 20 front down shifts started to catch the chain between the chainrings. I tried multiple chains and multiple FDs but no luck After getting it stuck quite firmly during a brevet, I threw in the towel and replaced the VO with a White Industries VBC. The problem was gone (replaced with a creaky Bottom Bracket from White but that is another topic...) 
So I need to change my endorsement of the VO for 11 speed from a definite yes to a maybe. Sorry if this causes anyone heartburn.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I am putting things together to build an eleven spd, probably using the IRD, but it'll be a coupla months.
I'll post here how it works. 

If you build yours 1st post here how it works.


----------



## guidoStow (Sep 20, 2014)

I have the IRD 46/30 on another bike that is a good choice too, but I'm not 100% sure it will work with 11 speed. I know the VO crank does.


----------



## cogtooth (Jan 20, 2007)

White Industries has an 11 speed compatible crankset that can be set up anyway you want, for a price. I use their Dos Enos 2 speed on my restored 1972 Paramount.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

If by compact you mean a crank that has a 110BCD, the smallest ring you can fit on one would be a 33T, and those are hard to find. Most modern road combos go bigger on the cassette to deal with a 34T front ring. I cross chained for about a year on the compact before I adjusted. Now I wouldn't ride anything else unless I'm visiting Florida.


----------



## cogtooth (Jan 20, 2007)

To clarify, White Industries road 11 speed crank can be built with a 24-38 inner chainring, and a 38-52 outer chainring. They state that a 10 tooth difference is preferred.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cogtooth said:


> To clarify, White Industries road 11 speed crank can be built with a 24-38 inner chainring, and a 38-52 outer chainring. They state that a 10 tooth difference is preferred.


Or if you want a real hill climber, get an FSA Afterburner 42/27T:

http://www.amazon.com/AFTERBURNER-C...483&sr=8-16&keywords=fsa+afterburner+crankset 

Chances are, you will need a different FD, but FDs are cheap.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

So I've been riding the IRD 46\30 with a Campagnolo 11 spd group and have been pleased with it's performance. It's a Chorus group with the long lever front derailer and it hasn't missed a shift, up or down. 

It's a good looking crank too.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

While Shimano will tell you adamantly that you cant use 10spd cranks on 11spd system and vice versa, they work perfectly fine either way.

I have Ultegra 6700 Di2 on my bike with a 6800 11spd crank and it shifts perfectly, my wifes bike has Ultegra 6800 11spd with a Ultegra 6700 10spd crank and it shifts perfectly as well.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

TJay74 said:


> While Shimano will tell you adamantly that you cant use 10spd cranks on 11spd system and vice versa, they work perfectly fine either way.
> 
> I have Ultegra 6700 Di2 on my bike with a 6800 11spd crank and it shifts perfectly, my wifes bike has Ultegra 6800 11spd with a Ultegra 6700 10spd crank and it shifts perfectly as well.


It only matters in Marketingland, nowhere else.


----------



## Hitman62 (Sep 5, 2016)

Lombard said:


> Or if you want a real hill climber, get an FSA Afterburner 42/27T:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AFTERBURNER-C...483&sr=8-16&keywords=fsa+afterburner+crankset
> 
> Chances are, you will need a different FD, but FDs are cheap.


I'm new to this site. I was looking to achieve lower gearing on my 20 speed Cannondale Synapse alloy frame, 50/34 compact road bike when I came across this thread. I took this advice and purchased and installed the Afterburner 42/27. 
Since this crankset is really made for the wider mtb bottom brackets, I installed the bearing shields for 68 mm road BB's, which make the rings sit out wider than the FSA Gossamer it came with. It took me several days of adjusting my Shimano 105 front derailleur to reach the large ring. :thumbsup:Thanks to Youtube videos on derailleur adjustment.
I took the bike out this morning on its maiden ride with the new driver and was very pleased. I live in a mountainous area and all my rides have pretty steep climbs. I was able to spin up the hills much easier, which kept my heart rate lower than normal. Both are important to me as I am 62 and am not likely to be developing much greater leg musculature than I already have. And on the straightaways and downhills I barely noticed the lack of top end power. On a flat I could never push the highest gears anyway at near my spinning speed. (Did I mention I'm a spinner, not a masher?)
I think one more improvement will put a bigger smile on my face, and that is changing my cassette from a 12/30 to a SRAM 11/32. It will get me a bit lower low gear and a bit higher high gear. My 105 rear derailleur is supposed to handle up to 32 teeth, and I have about half of my B-tension screw left for adjustment.
Many thanks Lombard for the recommendation of the Afterburner.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Hitman62 said:


> I'm new to this site. I was looking to achieve lower gearing on my 20 speed Cannondale Synapse alloy frame, 50/34 compact road bike when I came across this thread. I took this advice and purchased and installed the Afterburner 42/27.
> Since this crankset is really made for the wider mtb bottom brackets, I installed the bearing shields for 68 mm road BB's, which make the rings sit out wider than the FSA Gossamer it came with. It took me several days of adjusting my Shimano 105 front derailleur to reach the large ring. :thumbsup:Thanks to Youtube videos on derailleur adjustment.
> I took the bike out this morning on its maiden ride with the new driver and was very pleased. I live in a mountainous area and all my rides have pretty steep climbs. I was able to spin up the hills much easier, which kept my heart rate lower than normal. Both are important to me as I am 62 and am not likely to be developing much greater leg musculature than I already have. And on the straightaways and downhills I barely noticed the lack of top end power. On a flat I could never push the highest gears anyway at near my spinning speed. (Did I mention I'm a spinner, not a masher?)
> I think one more improvement will put a bigger smile on my face, and that is changing my cassette from a 12/30 to a SRAM 11/32. It will get me a bit lower low gear and a bit higher high gear. My 105 rear derailleur is supposed to handle up to 32 teeth, and I have about half of my B-tension screw left for adjustment.
> Many thanks Lombard for the recommendation of the Afterburner.


You're welcome, Hitman62! Glad the Afterburner worked for you.

If I were you, I would get a Shimano 11-32T rather than a SRAM. The SRAM would be OK, but won't shift as smoothly if the rest of your system is Shimano.


----------



## bigyakman (May 5, 2021)

I have using shimano XTR m985 10 speed 40/28 crank with 11 speed and 12 speed campy and it works fine. it works perfectly with campy 11 because 11 is better than 12. But it all works.


----------



## sgc (Jun 22, 2013)

If you dont mind ovals, Absolute Black do a 48/32 and a 46/30 conversion for shimano cranks


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I get the feeling that 48/32 and 46/30 in general are going to become fairly popular over the next few years.

If you never warmed up to compact cranks… well, buckle up, ‘cuz here comes ‘supercompact’.


----------

